# screw compresor



## LaLunaEnElBolsillo

Hola, querría saber el significado de "screw compressor". Se trata de un compresor para agua.
Se que existen compresores de tornillo para circuitos neumáticos pero no estoy seguro si se le da el mismo nombre a las bombas de agua.
Alguien me puede ayudar? 
Gracias


----------



## Ediroa

Teniendo en cuenta que de este tema no entiendo absolutamente nada, pero lo que se dice, nada de nada. En Eurodicautom he encontrado: "compresor (de tornillo) helicoidal".

Saludos .


----------



## chics

Hola.
La expresión que se utiliza para las bombas de agua es *compresor de tornillo*.
Saludos.


----------



## babep

No sé nada de este campo y no nos das mucho contexto. 
He estado buscando y he encontrado un "screw compressor water chiller" que se traduciría como *refrigerador de agua con compresor de tornillo*.

_air cooled *screw compressor water chiller* (A or. B vintage) you may be able to cut your chilled water costs by up to 8% and *...*_


----------



## abeltio

chics said:


> Hola.
> La expresión que se utiliza para las bombas de agua es *compresor de tornillo*.
> Saludos.


 
Aunque parezca una perogrullada:
Las bombas son las bombas y los compresores son los compresores.

El compressor de tornillo es un compresor y punto.
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=screw+compressor&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2

La característica principal es que el impulsor tiene forma de tornillo.


----------



## abeltio

Las bombas de agua a tornillo no son compresores, son bombas de agua a tornillo


----------



## Ferf

El ilustrado y distinguido Abeltío da una vez mas en el clavo. Bombas para liquidos (agua), compresores para gases (y vapores).  

Nunca, nunca, nunca hay que poner liquidos en compresores.

Acabo de escribir las especificaciones para nuestros "water chillers" y os puedo asegurar sin ninguna duda que un "screw compressor water chiller" _enfría el agua_ usando un sistema de refrigeracion de _compressor de tornillo_ que comprime Freon (tecnicamente "hidrofluorocarbons", para ser preciso)


----------



## chics

Hola. No me expliqué bien ni rigurosamente, pero sólo quería decir que en el ámbito de la refrigeración y bombas de agua -y en realidad pienso que siempre- un_ screw compressor_ es un _compresor de tipo tornillo_.

Añado que, en España, traducimos _chillers_ por _enfriadoras_ y no _refrigeradores._ En castellano el freón lleva acento. ;-)

Ni todos los líquidos son agua ni todos los gases son vapor. Los compresores comprimen gases o vapor de agua.

No todos los refrigerantes de las enfriadoras tienen que llevar freón (marca registrada). De hecho en España el R-22 hace tiempo que está prohibido. El refrigerante es independiente del tipo de compresor que tenga la enfriadora, aunque el tipo de refrigerante influirá en la eficiencia, por supuesto. Otros tipos de compresores son el hermético y el _scroll_.
En castellano, _hidrofluorocarbonos._


----------



## LaLunaEnElBolsillo

Exactamente es eso de lo que trata la tradución sobre la que estoy trabajando. "Screw compressor" sale de este fragmento:
"Chilled water for this department is produced by water chillers
110G050 and 110G051. These chillers are water cooled chillers.
Both of them have two separated stepless refrigerant circuits
with screw compressors.
Es para el acondicionamiento de salas especiales en una papelera. Primero pense en el circuito de agua, por eso dije bomba, pero en realidad es el circuito del Freón.
Gracias a todos por vuestras observaciones.


----------



## flasharg

Hola a todos!
Soy ingeniero electromecánico especializado en aire acondicionado central, y creo poder explicar "con propiedad" lo que es un "screw-compressor water chiller":

Se denomina así a un enfriador de agua (en español se suele decir ENFRIADOR DE LÍQUIDOS) que se emplea para enfriar el agua de un circuito de aire acondicionado hasta una temperatura de salida de 5ºC a 7ºC (con una entrada usual entre 10ºC y 14ºC). Esta agua se usa en el circuito (puede ser que el equipo esté instalado en un hotel, por ej. y el agua se bombea por tuberías aisladas a pequeños equipos de climatización sin equipo frigorífico, instalado en las habitaciones, que se llaman FAN-COIL -o sea "fan" = ventilador y "coil" = serpentina, donde el frío se transfiere al ambiente climatizado, el agua se calienta desde los 5ºC hasta 12ºC (por ejemplo) tomando el calor excedente de ese ambiente, y vuelve al equipo principal, por una tubería de retorno. El equipo sólo no bombea el agua, para esto se usan bombas externas. El equipo se usa solamente para ENFRIAR EL AGUA QUE CIRCULA POR DENTRO DE EL, empujada por una bomba de agua en el sistema, pero externa al equipo. En el equipo, éste la vuelve a enfriar. 
Hasta aquí como funciona y porqué se habla de un WATER-CHILLER (o sea de un "enfriador de agua o de líquidos"). También con la misma idea y tecnologías se podrá encontrar un "brine-chiller" que es un "enfriador de salmuera" aunque ahora se traduce como "enfriador de solución incongelable" (lo que significa que lo que circula no es sólo agua, sino una mezcla de agua con un fluido anticongelante, como glycoles, y permite "sacar" del equipo líquido a temperaturas inferiores a la de congelación del agua, por ejemplo -20ºC, para procesos industriales.

Ahora bien, el SCREW-COMPRESSOR es directamente el tipo de compresor que produce la refrigeración, es decir la extracción del calor. Compresores hay de varios tipos: A Pistones (RECIPROCATING), A Tornillos (SCREW) y de estos hay dos tipos: Single-screw (MONO-TORNILLO), y Twin-Screw (TORNILLOS GEMELOS) que son los más comunes; también se encuentran compresores centrífugos (CENTRIFUGAL), y otros llamados SCROLL, todos usados en equipos no domésticos. En equipos domésticos de aire acondicionado, es usual hablar de compresores ROTATIVOS.
No hace falta alargar más, pero diferentes compresores pueden usar diferentes refrigerantes, ya que algunos de ellos no pueden "bombear" algunos refrigerantes, por limitaciones técnicas. Especialmente los compresores centrífugos (que son los más eficientes y los de gran tamaño y capacidad) tienen limitaciones con los refrigerantes que trabajan con altas presiones, y en esos casos se usan los compresores a tornillos y de pistones, también scroll.

Ahora bien, para definir CLARAMENTE que tipo de equipo se trata, se debe mencionar el servicio y el tipo de compresor que usa, y en consecuencia, como en inglés todo se escribe al revés, se debe escribir: SCREW-COMPRESSOR - WATER-CHILLER.

Espero haber podido aclarar el Tema en Cuestión.

Saludos

Rubén


----------



## yeyos

El Screw compresor, es un compresor por medio de dos tornillos encontardos y es muy utilizado en el aire acondicionado.
Un screw compresor water chiller, es un enfriador de agua por medio de compresor de tornillo utilizado en aire acondicionado


----------

